# Mini Slider



## BigBoyT1 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looking for Mini Slider part # LOSB 1019, front and rear bulk head braces. Horizon is out of stock on these until mid-January. Any dealers out there have them in stock???


----------



## SDL98 (Jan 8, 2005)

Stormer hobbies lists some in stk


----------

